# 29.3 Bergrace in Arnheim(NL)



## pollux8 (12. März 2009)

Am 29.3 startet wieder die Kursrennen Saison rund um Arnheim in Holland.
Dieses Jahr beginnen die Rennen in Wageningen.Die 4 Race Stationen liegen alle im Umkreis von Arnheim.Die Rennkurse betragen alle eine Distance von 6-7km.Dabei sind neben den knackigen Singletrails auch HM zu bewältigen
Mehr Infos unter: http://www.bergraceofftheroad.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=46

Man kann sich für 150min--105min---oder für 75min Rennen entscheiden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. März 2009)

Kennst du die Strecke in Wagen....

Gibt es da Duschen? Weil Rozendaal war letztes jahr echt nass und kalt und eklig.

Sonst ein Klasserennen. Wo kann man sonst Cc mit über 200 Konkurrenten fahren ...Leider steht man als Deutscher immer ganz hinten

Da sollte ich mein Namen ändern ...Gert Jan van Achter oder so ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (13. März 2009)

Duschen, keine Ahnung, Strecke in Wageningen kann am Mittwoch den 25.03 probegefahren werden. Bin mal gespannt.

So wie ich die Holländer kenne, wird jede Steigung mitgenommen und ne Menge Kurven eingebaut. Wird Spaß machen


----------



## tinnes (13. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Strecke in Wagen....
> 
> Gibt es da Duschen? Weil Rozendaal war letztes jahr echt nass und kalt und eklig.
> 
> ...




Hast Du nicht in der ersten Reihe gestanden? Bei den 105min?


----------



## Bonnekessel (13. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht in der ersten Reihe gestanden? Bei den 105min?


2008 ja, aber sonst nicht, denn da durfte ich das schöne Trikot mit den Ringen tragen ...


----------



## tinnes (13. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> 2008 ja, aber sonst nicht, denn da durfte ich das schöne Trikot mit den Ringen tragen ...



Meine holländischen Kollegen waren sehr beeindruckt von Deinem Erscheinen!  Kein Scherz. Hab den Lauf noch kurz vervolgt, der oder die holländischen Kommentatoren haben die ganze Zeit Dich im Augen behalten. War nur PEch mit dem Wetter. Warst Du auch in Arnheim/Klarenbeek am Start? Find ich eigentlich den schönsten Lauf der Bergrace_Serie!


----------



## pollux8 (14. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Warst Du auch in Arnheim/Klarenbeek am Start? Find ich eigentlich den schönsten Lauf der Bergrace_Serie!


Klarenbeek ist das schnellste Rennen.Da schaffe ich immer eine Runde mehr.Die treppenanlage kann man relative gut überwinden.Die Profis nehmen die ersten drei Stufen erst gar nicht mit.
Aber Osterbeek find ich noch radikaler.Die Veranstalter suchen sich glaubig die schönsten Parks im Umkreis aus.Daher auch die erhöhte Teilnahmegebühr.(Mietgebühren der Stadt)

Morgen 15.3 ist training am s`Heerenberg angesagt.(25km ATB ROUTE)
wann:9 Uhr am Parkplatz Zeddam (direkt auf der Strecke.)
Wir fahren 2 Runden. Rundenzeit 1:20Std.
Naja Herr Bonnekessel wird etwas schneller sein.


----------



## flämischer löwe (14. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Strecke in Wagen....
> 
> Gibt es da Duschen? Weil Rozendaal war letztes jahr echt nass und kalt und eklig.
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde sagen wie fahren mal dahin.







Rozendaal 2007 !! Bei Sonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Meine holländischen Kollegen waren sehr beeindruckt von Deinem Erscheinen!  Kein Scherz. Hab den Lauf noch kurz vervolgt, der oder die holländischen Kommentatoren haben die ganze Zeit Dich im Augen behalten. War nur PEch mit dem Wetter. Warst Du auch in Arnheim/Klarenbeek am Start? Find ich eigentlich den schönsten Lauf der Bergrace_Serie!



Nee, war ich nicht. Ist immer eine etwas weite Anreise. Beim Rennen letztes Jahr in Rozendaal lief es gar nicht. Nach der Einfahrrunde war schon alles voll Sand. Dampfstrahler oder Wasserschlauch? Keine Chance. Die Kette sprang dann schon in der ersten Runde über die Kassette wie sie wollte und nach 2 Runden waren die Beläge runter und dann Eisen auf Stahl (nachher war alles Schrott)...bei Pierre flogen die Beläge sogar ganz raus  weil sein Splint spazieren gegangen ist ... keine Ahnung was ich am Ende geworden bin.

Gibt es bei den Rennen eigentlich eine Siegerehrung für die Altersklassen?

Gruß Bonne


----------



## Bonnekessel (14. März 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Naja Herr Bonnekessel wird etwas schneller sein.



Die Zeiten ändern sich wohl auch bei mir. 

Herr Bonnekessel hört sich ja furchtbar alt an

Schreib das bitte nicht

Bonne oder Michael ist mir lieber


----------



## tinnes (15. März 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Nee, war ich nicht. Ist immer eine etwas weite Anreise. Beim Rennen letztes Jahr in Rozendaal lief es gar nicht. Nach der Einfahrrunde war schon alles voll Sand. Dampfstrahler oder Wasserschlauch? Keine Chance. Die Kette sprang dann schon in der ersten Runde über die Kassette wie sie wollte und nach 2 Runden waren die Beläge runter und dann Eisen auf Stahl (nachher war alles Schrott)...bei Pierre flogen die Beläge sogar ganz raus  weil sein Splint spazieren gegangen ist ... keine Ahnung was ich am Ende geworden bin.
> 
> Gibt es bei den Rennen eigentlich eine Siegerehrung für die Altersklassen?
> 
> Gruß Bonne



Genau wie bei mir, bin das 75er Rennen gefahren, die erste Runde ging noch, aber dann war Feierabend mit der Schalterei, als ich dann vorne auch keine Beläge mehr hatte, hab ich die Karre erstmal beiseite gestellt und bin zum Ziel gelaufen. Das man sein Fahrrad dann nachher nur in den Ententeich sauber machen konnte, fand ich saumieserabel für die 25.  Bin so dreckig wie ich war dann zur nächsten Tanke und hab mich mit den Hochhdruckreiniger sauber gemacht. Die haben vielleicht geguckt.

So wie die Holländer mir das nachher erzählt hatten, ist der Veranstalter wohl vom Dixi-Klo/Hochdruckreiniger-Besitzer versetzt worden.

Siegerehrung für die Alterklassen gibt es leider nicht, hätte ich dann auch was kriegen müssen in Arnheim, da war ich in meiner Altersgruppe 3. Ist mir aber eingentlich auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (16. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir, bin das 75er Rennen gefahren, die erste Runde ging noch, aber dann war Feierabend mit der Schalterei, als ich dann vorne auch keine Beläge mehr hatte, hab ich die Karre erstmal beiseite gestellt und bin zum Ziel gelaufen. Das man sein Fahrrad dann nachher nur in den Ententeich sauber machen   Bin so dreckig wie ich war dann zur nächsten Tanke


Das war ja auch Pech hoch 10.Wir waren in der 150min Gruppe.Da war es noch bis über die hälfte der Zeit trocken.Aber wenn du die 75min gefahren bist dann haben schon 400 biker den Kurs durchgebügelt.
Da du trotz schlechte Erfahrung noch mal starten willst.zeigt doch das es ein super Event so oder so ist
Hier noch ein Foto aus sonnigen Tagen.


----------



## tinnes (17. März 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Das war ja auch Pech hoch 10.Wir waren in der 150min Gruppe.Da war es noch bis über die hälfte der Zeit trocken.Aber wenn du die 75min gefahren bist dann haben schon 400 biker den Kurs durchgebügelt.
> Da du trotz schlechte Erfahrung noch mal starten willst.zeigt doch das es ein super Event so oder so ist
> Hier noch ein Foto aus sonnigen Tagen.



Und der Herr Mischael durfte anschließend durch den Dreck


----------



## Bonnekessel (17. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Herr Mischael


----------



## pollux8 (19. März 2009)

Hier noch eine Beschreibung vom ersten Kurs in Wageningen.Ich hab sie von (GoogleSprachtools) übersetzen lassen Zwar nicht die beste Übersetzung,aber man kanns verstehen.Laut Information können wir mit hohen Erwartungen am Sonntag (29.3)starten
Die erste 
Die Strecke hat eine Länge von 6650 mtr. Oranje Nassau Oord auf Eigentum. Beginnt mit einer langen breiten steigen auf fast an die Spitze der Wageningen Berg. Nur in der ersten Runde, dass auch Klettern, dann gibt es gewählte einem noch attraktiveren Weg zur echten Gipfel des Berg. Es gibt viele scharfe Kurven und Steigungen und eine lange spektakuläre Abfahrt. Es wird sicherlich nicht einfach sein, und jeder wird diese von der schönen Umgebung und den schweren Weg, das Re-Release von Patrick Jansen. Der niederländische Meister in der Masters. Über Patrick weiß, dass er weiß, was alle möglichen Recherchen. In mehreren Orten der Nähe von Start und Ziel des Spiels zu folgen. Der Standort und die Strecke passt perfekt in die bestehende Serie und wer will nicht den Wettbewerb in einem ganz neuen Umfeld, in dem Land. 
Adresse: Kurze Burg 4, 6871 NE Renkum.

http://www.bergraceofftheroad.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=57


----------



## flämischer löwe (19. März 2009)

Sieht so aus das wir mitfahren.


----------



## tinnes (20. März 2009)

Ich hab's nochmals von Hand übersetzt, das mit Google hört sich ja verboten an. Prima das Pollux die Beschreibung gefunden hat! Jetzt weiß ich auch Bescheid. K

Kommenden Mittwoch kann die Strecke abgefahren werden, nur saublöde Zeit, so gegen 17:00. Hab ich kein Chance, um diese Uhrzeit ist in Arnheim Verkehrschaos hoch 10!

_Die Strecke hat eine Länge von 6650mtr auf dem Landgut Oranje Nassau Nord. (son Park wie in Oosterbeek, also sehr schön) Es beginnt mit einer sehr langen, breiten Steigung bis fast auf den Gipfel vom Wageningse Berg. Nur in der ersten Runde wird die Steigung gefahren, danach fährt man eine noch anspruchvollere Route bis ganz auf den Gipfel. Es gibt sehr viele Kurven und Steigungen und eine lange spektakuläre Abfahrt. Es wird nicht einfach sein, und jeder wird beeindruckt sein von der schönen Umgebung und den schweren Parcours, der von Patrick Jansen gesteckt wurde. Niederländischer Meister bei den Masters. Wer Patrik kennt, weiß, das er das schwierigste aussucht, was möglich ist. An verschiedenen Stellen in der Nähe vom Start und Ziel kann man den Wettkampf verfolgen. Der Austragungsort und die Strecke passen perfekt in die Serie, und wer will schon keinen Wettstreit in einer kompletten neuen Umgebung mitten im Land fahren!!

Hört sich prima an, wird wohl sehr anstrengend werden._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (21. März 2009)

Das Team Bergrace.nl hat in der Nieuws Seite.die HM von Wageningen angegeben.Wenn man sich die Skala anschaut,könnte man meinen,die Veranstaltung sei im Bergischen Land.
Arheim liegt in den DUTCH MOUNTAIN



Hier noch ein Start Foto von Rozendaal bei schönen Wetter


----------



## pollux8 (23. März 2009)

WELCOME TO THE DUTCH MOUNTAINS



tinnes schrieb:


> Das man sein Fahrrad dann nachher nur in den Ententeich sauber machen konnte,


Wenns ein Regentag gibt,dann bringt bitte einen Kanister Wasser und eine Bürste(Handfeger) mit.und laßt die Ententeichs mit Öle sauber.






Eine Stunde früher aufstehen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. März 2009)

Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe meine Warden und mein bBike auch in den Roozendaaler Teich getunkt, was soll mann auch sonst machen, war ein Schlamm Rennen, und ich fahre 2,5 Std nach Hause.
Aber so verschlammpt wir auch war, wir sind noch in eine Holländische Bude zum Frikandel mit Fritts gefahren (zu 7.) muß gut gerochen haben


----------



## tinnes (24. März 2009)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe meine Warden und mein bBike auch in den Roozendaaler Teich getunkt, was soll mann auch sonst machen, war ein Schlamm Rennen, und ich fahre 2,5 Std nach Hause.
> Aber so verschlammpt wir auch war, wir sind noch in eine Holländische Bude zum Frikandel mit Fritts gefahren (zu 7.) muß gut gerochen haben



Hörmal, Du standest sogar schon einmal mit einem MTB-Bekannten auf dem Treppchen, hab ich bei Deinen Foto's gesehen. Der fährt am Sonntag auch bestimmt mit.

Wetter wird durchwachsen sein.


----------



## pollux8 (25. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Wetter wird durchwachsen sein.



Laut Buienradar kommt der Sonnenschein am Sonntag mit 50% In Arnhem raus.Wird zwar etwas frisch,weil wir 1STD früher aufstehen müssen.
Tipp:Warme Wollsachen mitbringen


http://www.buienradar.nl/weersverwachting-per-plaats.aspx?lat=5.91&lon=51.98


----------



## tinnes (26. März 2009)

So gestern wurde die Strecke bekannt gemacht, war selber nicht da, hab die Info's aus einem holländichen Forum.

-Steigungen und Abfahrten relativ flach (valse Plat)
- paar Wurzel-Passagen,
- Sandpassagen (schlecht bei nassen Wetter)
- relativ breite Parcours-Strecke, also kaum Single-Trails.
- schnelle Strecke

Bin mal gespannt, werde entweder 1.9er Bontrager Dry oder  Michi's XDRY2 nehmen, ma guggen wat dat Wätter macht.


----------



## pollux8 (28. März 2009)

Ich wollt nur mal fragen,ob ihr nach all den regengüssen noch motiviert seid.
da ich mich regelmäßig mit dem wetterdaten befasse,kann ich Euch sagen,daß es morgen trocken und Sonnig wird.
http://www.wetter24.de/nc/de/home/w...l?cityID=31X3582&cityName=Arnhem&noLinkList=1
Den Text habe ich gerade bei mtbsport.nl gefunden.Ich denk (TINNES) wird ihn mal wieder besser übersetzen können
http://www.mtbsport.nl/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=8869&get=last#96645

Ob die Piste trocken wird kann ich nicht sagen.
Es wurden etwa zehn Menschen, die trotzen schlechtem Wetter auf die Taste zweimal zu fahren. Der Start wie üblich mit Burgersdijk lang und breit, bevor die Runde endet. Die Runde ist nicht technisch und erreicht haben, im Durchschnitt, aber die lange schrittweise steigen wird Ende oder Fertig stellen. Die Gewinner der 150 zu erreichen, wird geschätzt, etwa 900 hm. Eine schöne bosparcours auf einem privaten Anwesen. Ehemals im Besitz der königlichen Haus, aber Königin Wilhelmina verschenkt, um eine TB-Klinik. Für diejenigen, die haben. Wer entdeckte die Strecke entlang der Hügel-, Feuer-Einzel-, Ziel-Baum, bezandingsgreppels, boswal (5'll lang) und Schützengräben aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg?


Bis morgen.


----------



## tinnes (28. März 2009)

Er waren zo'n tien mensen die het slechte weer trotseren om het rondje twee keer te rijden. De start is zoals gewoonlijk bij Burgersdijk lang en breed, voordat je op de ronde terecht komt. De ronde is niet technisch en er zullen wel hoge gemiddelde gehaald worden, maar de lange geleidelijke klimmen zullen aan het eind wel aantikken. De winnaar van de 150 zal naar schatting uitkomen op zo'n 900 hm. Een prachtig bosparcours op een bijzonder, particulier landgoed. Vroeger bezit van het koninklijk huis, maar door koningin Wilhelmina weggegeven voor het starten van een TBC-kliniek. Voor de mensen die tijd hebben. Wie ontdekt langs het parcours de grafheuvel, brandsingel, doeleboom, bezandingsgreppels, boswal (5 kom lang) en loopgraven uit WOII?


Es waren trotz des schlechten Wetters 10 Leute da, die die Strecke 2x abfuhren. Die Startstrecke ist wie gewohnt, lang und breit, bevor es auf die eigentliche Runde geht. Die Strecke ist nicht technisch, es werden wohl hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten gefahren, aber die langen Anstiege werden sich zum Ende hin bemerkbar machen. Der Gewinner des 150er Rennens wird so seine 900hm machen. Eine schöne Waldstrecke auf einem außergewöhnlichen Landstrich. Früher im Besitz des Königshauses, aber durch Königin Wilhelmina für eine TBC-Klinik gestiftet. Für die, die genauer hinschauen können, ein Gebiet aus dem 2. Weltkrieg, mit Schützengräben, Grabhügeln etc. Ich sag mal "Brücke von Arnheim". Hier sind die Aliierten gelandet, also geschichtsträchtiges Gebiet!!


----------



## specbike (29. März 2009)

Wer von euch war denn heute in Holland?Leider war ich auf der 105er Strecke der einzige DEUTSCHE!!
Nur zur Info,das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt,die Strecke war bis auf 50m Schlamm sehr gut befahrbar.Den Kurs könnte ich vergleichen mit den 2008er Bergisch-Gladbach CC Kurs.Es waren schnelle Runden ohne die Möglichkeit zu habe mal durchzuschnaufen.
Leider waren auch dieses Jahr nur 3 Dixi Kloos vorhanden und mal wieder keine Duschen.


----------



## tinnes (30. März 2009)

War bei den 75er der einzige Deutsche. Stand sogar weit vorne, weil ich 2008 an allen Rennen teilgenommen habe. Dadurch in den ersten 2 Runden total plattgefahren, mußte erstmal wieder runterkommen. Konnte mich nachher an ein paar Elite-Mädels festkrallen und so noch ein recht angenehmes Rennen fahren.

Nächstes Mal besser, 2 Monate Trainingsverbot konnte ich schon gut merken.

Strecke fand ich jetzt wenig spektakulär, die tolle, aufregende Abfahrt habe ich gar nicht gefunden.

Ja, Deutsche wirst Du kaum in Holland finden, warum das so ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich hab es aufgegeben, Werbung dafür zu machen, in meinem deutschen Bekanntenkreis fährt sowieso keiner mehr mit mir. Entweder zu lang oder zu schnell (und so schnell bin ich auch nicht), das ist bei den Holländern anders, die finden das alles "leuk en gezellig". Die Rennen sind sehr gut organisiert,  ich bin aber oft der einzige deutsche Teilnehmer. Bart Brentjes Challenge waren bei rund 3000 Teilnehmer nur 3 Deutsche und das 50km von Aachen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinnes (30. März 2009)

Fotos vom 150er Rennen hier: http://www.svanessen.nl/ATB_2009 OVERZICHT.htm


----------



## specbike (30. März 2009)

Ich mußte leider von ganz hinten starten,daher hatte ich sehr viel Verkehr.Erst mitte der 2. Runde konnte ich richtig Tritt bekommen.Vorher haben eben so  manche überholmanöver an egen Passagen so einige Körner gekostet.Ich werde wohl noch das letzte Rennen der Serie mitmachen,da mir die anderen beiden leider durch Rennen vor Ort einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. März 2009)

specbike schrieb:


> Wer von euch war denn heute in Holland?Leider war ich auf der 105er Strecke der einzige DEUTSCHE....



Warst du nicht!! ;-)

Hier noch was für pollux:










Vorbildlich, immer lächeln!
(Deine Mütze hab ich nicht gefunden, erinnere mich aber daß ich sie auf
deinem Kopf gesehen habe. Ob im Zelt oder anderswo weiß ich nicht...)

...unter
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
stell ich in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr Fotos ein, je nach dem wie
ich mit dem Bearbeiten vorrankomme.
Viele fotografische Highlights gab es auf der Strecke allerdings nicht - auch
keine fahrtechnischen fand ich.


----------



## specbike (30. März 2009)

Owei! Wie konnte ich das übersehen.Tut mir leid.
Zum Thema fahrtechnisch,ich hatte den Eindruck das doch viel Holländer mit den kleinigkeiten der unebenheiten zu kämpfen hatten.


----------



## 1967downhill (30. März 2009)

Ich war ja auch dabei (150min). Bin zwar kein Deutscher aber einen in Holland fast an der Grenze wohnenden Belgier 

War ein schönes Rennen, technisch und von den HM her nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Habe nur mit dem grossen Kettenblatt gefahren. Schlauche waren jetzt da, Duschen noch immer nicht


----------



## specbike (30. März 2009)

Also zum Thema Duschen vermute ich den bekannten Geiz der Holländer.Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen,ich war schließlich 7 Jahre mit einer Holländerin zusammen.


----------



## pollux8 (30. März 2009)

Mit soviel Antworten und Hits hätte ich heute nicht gerechnet
Nach meiner Meinung war es eine schnelle abwechlungsreiche Strecke.Man konnte,zwar nicht richtig erkennen ob es ein uphill oder eine gerade Strecke waraber oben angekommen gab es irgendwie ein langen Downhill mit vielen Trails und Kurven.Zum Glück waren breite Wege mit einbegriffen sonst wäre es beim 150min Rennen mit 300Teilnehmer eng geworden

Letztlich muß ich noch ein GROßES DANKESCHÖN an das Team (Bikestudio.nl-Zwolle)geben.In der ersten Runde hatte ich bei 150min einen Platten.Da ich mein Schlauch im Auto hatte lief ich zurück zum Start wo die Stände der Teams waren.Das Team Bikestudio hatte auch kein ersatzschlauch.aber um mir zu helfen namen sie ein Schlauch aus ihren Bikes.
Solche große Kulanz hätte bei unseren events nicht bekommen,oder es war eben reiner Zufall.
NÄCHSTER BERGRACE TERMIN IST AM 7.6.09 im Stadtpark Klarenbeek.


----------



## tinnes (30. März 2009)

Der Thomas macht ja geile Fotos!!


----------



## tinnes (30. März 2009)

specbike schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Duschen vermute ich den bekannten Geiz der Holländer.Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen,ich war schließlich 7 Jahre mit einer Holländerin zusammen.



7 Jahre nicht geduscht?!

Schwiegermutter ist auch Holländerin, haben immer viel Spaß met de familie. Holländer sehen so manches ganz schön locker, sind nicht so verbissen, aber auf dem Parcours sehr ehrgeizig.

Wenn ich hier bei mir zuhause im Montferland die Runde drehe, kann es schon mal sein, das da ne Horde Holländer nachher bei mir unter der Kaffeemaschine liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (30. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> Holländer sehen so manches ganz schön locker, sind nicht so verbissen, aber auf dem Parcours sehr ehrgeizig



Denkt doch mal nach wieviel Startgelder die Holländer nach Deutschland bringen.Bei den Sauerland -Eifel-Saarland Marathons sind es schon 1/3(eindrittel)des Gesamtbudget.Und im Gegensatz von uns germanen sind es mal gerade 3%die den Holland Bikesport ausführen.
Aber ich denk beim nächsten Holländischen event wird die 4% Marke erreicht sein.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. März 2009)

specbike schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Duschen vermute ich den bekannten Geiz der Holländer.Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen,ich war schließlich 7 Jahre mit einer Holländerin zusammen.




In Deutschland fallen Rennen aus, nur weil keine Duschen da sind, wär dir das lieber?  
...ich dusch sowieso erst zu Hause.

@tinnes
Danke!


----------



## fdheidkamp (31. März 2009)

tinnes schrieb:


> So gestern wurde die Strecke bekannt gemacht, war selber nicht da, hab die Info's aus einem holländichen Forum.
> 
> -Steigungen und Abfahrten relativ flach (valse Plat)
> - paar Wurzel-Passagen,
> ...



Kommt am 20.06.2009 nach Bergisch Gladbach, liegt Holland sehr nahe !  

http://www.x-hardt.de
Da gibts reichlich Trails, 135 Höhenmeter flowige Abschnitte, Riesen EXPO und tolle Verlosungspreise ( Rahmen , Teile etc ) auch für die Nicht Sieger !


----------



## tinnes (31. März 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Denkt doch mal nach wieviel Startgelder die Holländer nach Deutschland bringen.Bei den Sauerland -Eifel-Saarland Marathons sind es schon 1/3(eindrittel)des Gesamtbudget.Und im Gegensatz von uns germanen sind es mal gerade 3%die den Holland Bikesport ausführen.
> Aber ich denk beim nächsten Holländischen event wird die 4% Marke erreicht sein.



Ja, also wir suchen noch 2 Freiwillige!


----------



## tinnes (31. März 2009)

Noch 2 Fotos vom Pollux und von mir!


----------



## specbike (31. März 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> In Deutschland fallen Rennen aus, nur weil keine Duschen da sind, wär dir das lieber?
> ...ich dusch sowieso erst zu Hause.
> 
> @tinnes
> Danke!



Nenn mir Rennen,ich kenne keine und wenn ist es nicht aufgefallen.Ja ich kann drauf verzichten,denn als stinker nach Hause fahren will ich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (31. März 2009)

Ich glaub in Herne/Werne? war es z.B. so.


----------



## specbike (31. März 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ich glaub in Herne/Werne? war es z.B. so.



Na ja,ist auch egal.Auf jedem Fall freue ich mich auf eine schöne Saison.
Sonntag geht es dann beim Hessen-cup weiter.Mit Duschen!


----------

